# Help



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey I have a 17 week old pitbull he has a skin problem little red marks some hairless some not, I switched from that low grade crap pet food and put him on Natures Recipe, which is a 6 star. I took him to the vet and he gave him a anti-biotic shot and something to relieve the inflamation. He also put him on Cephlexin 500mg. And he took a skin scrape and he said its not Mange. So today is the 3rd day on the meds and he looks worse, and on top of that he cant go 20 minutes without pissing. if he gets excited he pisses, never happened befor, hes fully house trained and never had a probelm. So im in a bind the vet charged me over 300 bucks for all that stuff and cant afford to take him back until next week. Allergy test cost like 600 bucks and theres no way i can ever afford that. I was just wondering if anyone has any cheep soloution or if your dog has had the same thing maybe you could inlighten me on whats going on. The vet suggested i put him down if i cant afford the allergy test,Id hate to have to put down my 17 week old just because i cant afford an allergy test....anyone have any idea?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ur puppy cant be fully house trained hes only 17 weeks. but i dont know about the skin problem i had the same problem when my boy was just a pup but all he needed was a shot and he was ok so i dont know what the problem coul be. maybe another visit to the vet? or call and ask your vet to see why the meds arent working


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

he is house trained, he always ran right to the door when he needed to go. What was the shot he gave your dog, do you remember?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

it was some sort of alergen shot i dont know the exact name of what it was called. maybe u need to find the source of whats causing it? id give a quick call to ur vet cuz i remember seeing my pup like that and it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats what ive been trying to figure out, i thought it was a food allergy so i changed his food to good stuff. Only other thing i can think of is a grass allergy? do dogs get that?

And the jackass vet is away until monday


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thaim said:


> ur puppy cant be fully house trained hes only 17 weeks. but i dont know about the skin problem i had the same problem when my boy was just a pup but all he needed was a shot and he was ok so i dont know what the problem coul be. maybe another visit to the vet? or call and ask your vet to see why the meds arent working


both my dogs were fully potty trained by 16 weeks.
so im pretty sure his pup could be as well.


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

.................


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ya dogs do get grass allergies...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

but seriously this guy needs some help so if anyone has some info on what it could be, give em a post.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

heres a good site, im not sure of all your dogs symptons but this place has it all.

lmk if it helps any i look around some more.

Is it Allergies or is it a Yeast Problem?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

apparentley 20% of dogs suffer from several types of allergies.

Food allergies or intolerance to particular elements in dog foods, is the third most common cause of allergies for dogs.

Food allergies usually show signs of itching skin problems. They might be chronic skin infections that recur after antibiotic treatment. The allergic condition is usually year-round and doesn't respond to antihistamines. Conversely, food intolerance is often seen with vomiting or diarrhea. Typically, the most common causes of food allergy or intolerance are the most common ingredients in dog foods-beef, dairy, soy, corn, and wheat, among others.

and if nothing you've found is working. i found this online, its worth a shot before puttin your lil guy down.
Skin-eze Testimonials From AllergicPet.com

or try posting here :
Animal Q&A | Ask an expert *at the Houston SPCA* | PetsHouston.com

also you can try to give him a benedryl, that might work.

keep us updated on whats going on.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

1. Get a new vet! Any vet that suggests you put a puppy down because you can't afford a test is a bad one. If you can't afford allergy tests, you can just try removing potential allergens one by one. 

2. Look for a holistic vet, because they can help you with nutrition, and they often really have the animals best interest at heart, not that other vets don't, but if you can't afford the test, you need nutrition advice. 

3. You can try feeding raw, as food allergies are very common. You can even try boiled chicken and rice for a couple days to see if he improves before making the big switch to raw.

List of things that could be allergens to stop using:
Shampoo
Laundry detergent
lotions and soaps that people in the house use on their hands
grass- is there an area where you can put wood chips over dirt for him to potty?
floor, carpet, and furniture cleaner
buy a pure water filter, and filter his drinking water
he could be sensitive to the antibiotics, hence the frequent urination
have you given him benadryl? It can help with allergies
hair spray- he might lay on a pillow where you put your head
makeup
sun block
check your yard for plants he might be eating
did you fertilize your lawn? did your neighbors?
What do you use to clean his crate/bed

Just think of anything that touches his skin, and how it might be cleaned, shined, protected etc, for example, I am SEVERELY allergic to most dish soap, and it was difficult for me to figure this out.


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I have tons of alergies fortunatly I can get tested so I have an idea. But what I would suggest is to start with a process of elimination. Have you switched anything? Did he get into something? This time of year pollens are dorment. Maybe you can keep him in a seperate room in a clean enviorment and see if the new food and meds work. If not is there anyway you can get a second opinion or possible fine someone that will except payments.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great advice everyone....

You could also try calling the vet school if there is one in your city/state. Sometimes they will do the work super low cost or even free.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Great advice everyone....
> 
> You could also try calling the vet school if there is one in your city/state. Sometimes they will do the work super low cost or even free.....


I hadn't thought of that, great idea!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Free is my favorite word.....LOL

I know how to find deals...hahaha


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What about trying "Nustock" cream? It contains sulphur, pine oil and mineral oil. There # is 1877- 5 nustock or on the web at nustock.com We get it at the local feed store and it seems to work on most of what ails our kids. I hate to see my "kids" suffer as I am sure you do your good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow your vet sounds like he needs to retire; I definitely would not deal with him again.

Pups can have many things wrong with their skin such as puppy pyoderma, foliculitis, allergies etc. Try getting a shampoo like Malaseb (sp?). Give more frequent baths and wipe down the pup with a damp cloth every single time he goes out in case it is a contact allergy.

Everyone is always wuick to think food alergt well, I would guess environmental because the seasons are changing and so is the temp so new stuff is growing outside and this is a young pup who has not been exposed to them before. Of course that is just my guess, and I'm not a vet.

As for the peeing when the pup is excited that is called excited submissive urination, if you do a quick search I'm sure a lot of info will pop up. I think there might even be a thread on the forum. LOL Not sure I'm on too many forums to remember where I posted it.

Also at 17 weeks a pup is definitely not reliably house trained and on top of that some meds can also cause them to go more.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i agree with alot of this advice the first one would be changing your vet. I have a dog with grass allergies. and I also a agree with trying Nu-Stock. Also try giving benedryl to reduce stratching. Try using a medicated shampoo as well or one that is oatmeal based. With yolanda I have to bath her once a week in a medicated or oatmeal type shampoo. She is on a lamb and rice diet lamb is a great for dogs with food allgeries and I also use Nu-stock on her and give her benedryl once a day. She has bad allergies and this seems to work.


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

omega 3 fatty acids might help also


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> Hey I have a 17 week old pitbull he has a skin problem little red marks some hairless some not, I switched from that low grade crap pet food and put him on Natures Recipe, which is a 6 star. I took him to the vet and he gave him a anti-biotic shot and something to relieve the inflamation. He also put him on Cephlexin 500mg. And he took a skin scrape and he said its not Mange. So today is the 3rd day on the meds and he looks worse, and on top of that he cant go 20 minutes without pissing. if he gets excited he pisses, never happened befor, hes fully house trained and never had a probelm. So im in a bind the vet charged me over 300 bucks for all that stuff and cant afford to take him back until next week. Allergy test cost like 600 bucks and theres no way i can ever afford that. I was just wondering if anyone has any cheep soloution or if your dog has had the same thing maybe you could inlighten me on whats going on. The vet suggested i put him down if i cant afford the allergy test,Id hate to have to put down my 17 week old just because i cant afford an allergy test....anyone have any idea?


Yah Nevaeh 3 weeks ago started having a reaction to something and I took her in to the vet and they gave her a shot, around 3 days afterwards she got WAY worse and messed her back up bad where it has been really really bloody from her rubbing it so hard on stuff. So I had to keep her kenneled until my next appt with another vet. The new vet told me that she never ever recommended the shots and that she liked to give everything orally so now Nevaeh is on 500 MG of Cephalexin and 20 MG of Prednisone as a steroid and I have directions on how to wean her off of it. She is doing so much better than that stupid shot and I only walked out of the vet office spending $62 with $40 of that being the office charge. I really do wish you luck for your baby.

Edit-Oh and Nevaeh's allergy came from my mother in laws foo foo dog shampoo which contains cedar and other weird ingredients, and the vet also recommended that 2-3 times a week to do an oatmeal bath, the shampoo isn't expensive at all.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bump, hows your pup?


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

i posted a pic of the problem in the other Thread called Help!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh lol now i see it!


----------

